# how did luvox make people feel?



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

i feel very tired, butit's taking away bad thoughts but still dead and dp help


----------



## spert23 (Oct 15, 2006)

I took Luvox at the maximum dose of 300mgs, for about 3 or 4 months, over time it helped with thoughts, but it wasn't like it saved me from DP. In fact, i went off it to try other drugs, and I think Remeron (which I'm on now) works just as much as Luvox.


----------

